# Palermo to Livorno ferry



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone been on the Palermo to Livorno ( or Genoa )ferry recently ? Is it a camper ferry ?
If not are there any camper ferries from Palermo back up to the top?


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

*got the info*

Thought this might be of interest as so many people have had a look at the post.
Booked a camper ferry ( ferry which allows camping on board in your motorhome) from Palermo to Livorno.This is nearly 900 miles so avoids the journey back up over the rough roads in the south. Booked it through Ferries direct as the Grand Navi ferry lines could not find anyone who spoke english and the online booking didn't work


----------

